# Tractors with the electro hydraulically activated pto



## memory (May 29, 2013)

We just bought a Case Farmall 95C and it has the push button pto engagement and I do not like it, it starts things up to fast. It seems all the tractors are going towards this option and I don't understand it. What is the advantage of this feature? Is it cheaper to build? Would it be cheaper to fix? I kind of doubt that.

Are there certain types of equipment this type of pto engagement should not be used on? There are a few things I am kind of reluctant to use it on, grain augers, grain cart, manure spreader and balers. that is all I can think of right now. We have used it on a discbine, grinder/mixer, silage wagons with no trouble. We have used it on a round baler one time and broke a gear on one of the two bottom rollers as soon as the machine was turned on. It could be just a coincidence and it broke no matter what tractor we used but I think it had to do with the sudden pto engagement. Another problem with using it on a round baler is what happens if you slip a clutch? Normally I would slowly turn the pto on to avoid it slipping again but that is impossible with the push button pto.

What does everybody think about this type of pto engagement?

Switching tractors is almost out of the question and converting it to manual would be pricey if even possible.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

We have a 5400 series Massey that has this feature works great starts really as slow as a live PTO provided you do not have the RPMs up. Check with a dealer there should be an adjustment as to how fast it engages. I know that on our tractor they can set how aggressive the power shuttle works with a lap top never even thought to ask them about the PTO.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I think we kind of discussed this on another thread somewhere. I think the larger tractors have a slow start with push button PTO start or some variation of it. It's the smaller ones that have the electronic pto start where it starts way to fast. Our NH TN75 starts to fast, but our larger tractors I think it is great and they start at just the right speed. I guess it is just one feature that maybe isn't cost effective to put into a smaller tractor? Maybe they feel the smaller tractors PTO's aren't usually driving implements that would benefit as much from a slow start as the larger tractors.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Teslan being you mentioned this our PTO does engage by pushing in then turning the knob not just a simple on off switch. Also most of the lever operated independent PTOs had a feathering feature in them. My cousin has a new smaller tractor don't think he has said anything about this I will ask him when I see him.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The manufacturers like it as it prevents operators from burning up pto clutches. I'm not a big fan myself, my 5455 has it and its works great sometimes, then once in a while it just goes full on, no modulating.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

I always engage the PTO at a slow engine RPM then increase the throttle. The only exception is my square baler when moving to rows. I would think the manufactures on the electirc ones would have some sort of timing system built in. My ship hasn't come in so I don't have one of dem dar new fangled tractors.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

gradyjohn said:


> I always engage the PTO at a slow engine RPM then increase the throttle.


Me too!

Ralph


----------



## memory (May 29, 2013)

I always engage it at slow RPM's as well. I was concerned on certain things, it might start up to abruptly and cause problems like breaking shear pins on a loaded manure spreader.

I will check with the dealer about adjusting it. I don't recall seeing anything in the book about this but that doesn't mean anything. I would think it could be, I mean the foot clutch can be calibrated which I have already done a few times. I just can't stand all this electronic crap on tractors.


----------



## Dr Dean (Nov 4, 2013)

Memory There are a few reasons for all the electronics. OSHA is the big one. A function can not start with out being commanded, on the older machines you could leave the PTO engaged and start the engine. Well guess what you have a function running that wasn't commanded, and your buddy is working on the baler that is hooked to that PTO what happens? The other reason is that's what is being asked for by customers. I will agree what we are asking for doesn't always get translated by the engineers the way we meant it.


----------



## memory (May 29, 2013)

Dr Dean said:


> Memory There are a few reasons for all the electronics. OSHA is the big one. A function can not start with out being commanded, on the older machines you could leave the PTO engaged and start the engine. Well guess what you have a function running that wasn't commanded, and your buddy is working on the baler that is hooked to that PTO what happens? The other reason is that's what is being asked for by customers. I will agree what we are asking for doesn't always get translated by the engineers the way we meant it.


I realize all the electronic crap is there because someone had an accident then sued the company. I realize accidents happen and sometimes they can't be avoided but I would venture to say that most accidents could have been avoided if the operator was paying attention. Also, some of it is some people just do not belong on equipment.

There are some safety stuff I can see where it would help, for example, the tractor stops moving when you leave the seat. I can understand that, it could save you from getting run over. But again at the same time, it can be bad. Sometimes when loading square bales of hay or straw and we are low on help, we will put the tractor in low gear and get off and help load bales. Although we can do this with our new Case, on most newer tractors, you can not do that.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Yea my son wasn't thinking about it one day and had the 155 bushel manure spreader behind the JD 5065M and popped on the PTO at about 1400-1500 engine RPM's and the beaters flung poop all the way onto the cab top and the hood. He normally idles it down before engaging it. Nobody around here likes the electric over hydraulic PTO switch. At least the Kubota has an electric PTO switch but you can depress the clutch and let it out slowly and engage the PTO after turning on the switch.

You can get out of the seat of the 5065M with the PTO running, they do all the time when running the Grinder-Mixer. It will beep at you like crazy for a bit that stops beeping after a while I think.


----------



## memory (May 29, 2013)

Grateful11 said:


> Yea my son wasn't thinking about it one day and had the 155 bushel manure spreader behind the JD 5065M and popped on the PTO at about 1400-1500 engine RPM's and the beaters flung poop all the way onto the cab top and the hood. He normally idles it down before engaging it. Nobody around here likes the electric over hydraulic PTO switch. At least the Kubota has an electric PTO switch but you can depress the clutch and let it out slowly and engage the PTO after turning on the switch.
> 
> *You can get out of the seat of the 5065M with the PTO running, they do all the time when running the Grinder-Mixer. It will beep at you like crazy for a bit that stops beeping after a while I think.*


That is how our Case is, but the JD 5525 we had was the exact opposite. You could not get out of the seat when it was moving. If you stand up while it is moving, it will stop until you sit back down and clutch it. I can't believe any new tractor will let you get out of the seat while in motion but I do like it like that. All these sensors is just something else to break.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

gradyjohn said:


> I always engage the PTO at a slow engine RPM then increase the throttle. The only exception is my square baler when moving to rows.


I always slow the engine to an idle, even/especially with my baler. I figure that extra load hitting the line all at once would be hard on the whole drive-line. The manual for my Kubota says :



> "To avoid shock loads to the PTO, reduce engine speed when engaging the PTO, then open the throttle to the recommended speed."


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah I don't engage any style pto above near idle speed. Gave my dad a bit of heck last year, he thought he was helping the driveline by disengaging the baler for each turn at the end but he wasn't backing off the engine from pto speed. I was baling on the other side and could see the puff of smoke come from the stack and the baler slip clutch each row.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

gradyjohn said:


> I always engage the PTO at a slow engine RPM then increase the throttle. The only exception is my square baler when moving to rows. I would think the manufactures on the electirc ones would have some sort of timing system built in. My ship hasn't come in so I don't have one of dem dar new fangled tractors.


And me!


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

With electric switch ptos I did find out not to engage very heavy pto implements such as stalk choppers at idle speed. First time I tried my Balzer 1500 behind my MX135 I killed the engine several times before I realized that it needed some oomf to get all that weight turning.

I get along fine with the electro hydraulic thing, although I wish they were a bit more modulated.

One reason I think mfrs went to an electronic control was to allow other electronic monitoring to disengage the pto and prevent driveline damage somewhere.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Gearclash said:


> One reason I think mfrs went to an electronic control was to allow other electronic monitoring to disengage the pto and prevent driveline damage somewhere.


I had forgot that last Fall my son was running the 307 Bush Hog pull-type 7' with the 5065M and the bolt came out of the splined yoke on the driveline, the shaft worked its way out of the yoke and the alarm started beeping like crazy so he looked around and noticed that it had just came apart so I that is one good aspect of the monitoring of the PTO. Probably saved the shaft.


----------

